# LibNoDave mittels AutoIt



## funkey (21 Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu hier und hoffe ich poste das nicht im falschen Unterforum.
Ich habe die LibNoDave.dll erfolgreich in Autoit eingebunden und wollte euch das nicht vorenthalten.

Es sind zwar nicht alle Funktionen übersetzt, aber die wichtigsten sind dabei.
Ich konnte mit dem beiliegenden Demo-Script erfolgreich Verbindungen mittels ISO over TCP, MPI und S7onlinx.dll herstellen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (21 Oktober 2010)

Gott was ist das für ein Profilbild... Da wirds einem ja schlecht ;-)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Oktober 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Gott was ist das für ein Profilbild... Da wirds einem ja schlecht ;-)



Einfach 3D-Brille aufsetzen und Kopf verdrehen


----------



## Krumnix (21 Oktober 2010)

Das Profilbild kann man nur sehn, wenn man scrollt


----------

